
The ‘cliff effect’: Getting poorer while working harder - howard941
https://www.bizjournals.com/boston/news/2019/06/03/getting-poorer-while-working-harder-the-cliff.html?link_id=2&can_id=296837f367fc5ae5c386dcb443cc6374&source=email-todays-headlines-jobs-with-justice-6419&email_referrer=email_558442&email_subject=todays-headlines-jobs-with-justice-6419
======
pascalxus
It's commonly thought that the so called first world is rich. It's not true.

For example, the US on average is twice as poor as the average person in China
in terms of housing cost. On average China spends 8% of their take home wage
on housing, thanks 0 property taxes and super low cost of building, compared
to 22% US average. Avg condo size is slightly larger in the US about 15%. And
yes the vast majority of housing in China has electricity, sewage and wayer

However the US is very food rich. Only 13% of us consumer spending is needed
for food, as opposed to 35% in China and even more in 3rd world countries

Sure developed countries can afford much more cell phones and merchandise but
the necessities of life are housing health insurance and education

~~~
OnlineCourage
Those numbers hide important truths underneath. Cheap housing in China does
not meet health and safety standards available in the US, so Chinese are
"paying" more in the form of risk. Likewise with food - not sure I agree with
your statistic at all, as food can be incredibly cheap in China, but not safe.
Developed countries are incredibly rich, if you take into account what is
available in terms of basic public services and quality. You may not be able
to afford restaurant food in Iceland, for example, but you can be confident
that you wont be robbed.

------
PaulHoule
It's a big problem.

In the case of New York State I do better when my income is less in that I can
get a health plan called "The Essential Plan" where I pay $25 for a
psychological visit, $50 to see a dietician, etc.

If I make more money I can get a high deductible plan where those things cost
me about $200 each. If I don't want a high deductible plan on the Obamacare
market I have to pay the whole cost of the deductible in my premium so what's
the point?

Every private insurance plan from a company I might work with is high
deductible. You've got to have a government job to get something else.

